# G.W Merchant Chemists Lockport NY- Color run



## ND_IXL (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is the start of my GW Merchant color run. the two on the outside are the 5.5in high 2in thick applied sloping collar bottles with embossing on both sides and the front.the one on the left is a very dark Lockport green and the one on the right is a medium teal color. The two middle bottles are 5in tall by 1.25in thick with applied sloping collars as well, however these two are the variants with only embossing on the front of the bottles. the one second from the left is a medium lockport green and the other is the very scarce emerald green variant (unfortunately the lip is chipped but will be sanded down soon) Let me know what you guys think. I'll be posting more detailed pics soon. P.S. Can't wait for the snow to stop here in upstate NY as I've got 2 1840-1850 privy locations to excavate!!!! will post pics as the dig progresses as soon as spring gets here!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 13, 2015)

You make me miss the ones I used to have!  I really like the yellow-green color on the 3rd one.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## ScottBSA (Feb 13, 2015)

Those are nice examples.  I have seen bunches of them over the years.  I think someone could make an excellent collection of just Merchant bottles.  Where abouts in upstate land are you?  There's a regular contributor in Watertown.  I share a summer home on the east shore of Lake Ontario and get up there from time to time.  Part of my collection is beer and soda bottles from around Syracuse east to Albany on the Erie Canal.  Thanks for sharing and I hope you find more by digging or at a fair price. Scott


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 14, 2015)

very nice. I like the neck and top on the second from the left. sweet photo. good luck adding to your color run and thanksso much for sharing with us!!  Jim


----------



## JustGlass (Feb 16, 2015)

That's a very nice group. I have one that I have been wanting to put on ebay but I can't seem to part with it. It is very dark green and almost looks like black glass.


----------



## ND_IXL (Feb 17, 2015)

Thnks for the comments everyone!
-justglass, I would be interested in purchasing your GW Merchant bottle and will pay top dollar, post pics if you think you may be able to let it go =) I'll be posting my entire collection tomorrow if anyone is interested in seeing it. I have only been collecting for 3 years so Im definitely a beginner but my father has been into bottles for 30 yrs so I have good guidance. My main source of bottles so far has been digging but I will splurge and buy 9ne once in a while if I have the extra funds =)


----------



## JustGlass (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is the one I have.


----------



## ND_IXL (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice! If your ever willing to sell it let me know. This one has a great darker lockport green. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

